# the dogs at the beach



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

A few pics of the dogs at the beach (2 separate days)   
These 2 are bestest friends 

lucky
























oscar








playing


















Apologies in advance if I have already posted these recently (I forget :nerd


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks gorgeous, I am so jealous! I wish I could find a place like that to bring Avery.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they look wonderful and look like they're having a great time.

don't worry about whether or not you've posted before...i don't remember either LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks wonderful and they are having so much fun! What a huge difference between there and beaches here. No mobs of people and the sands not burning their feet with the heat!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

gaaaahhhhh, i wanna cuddle lucky so bad! can't you just pop over to the US and make that happen? :becky:


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

Owww, I want to go to the beach with you guys  

Do they like to swim?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So.......freakin' cute!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SOOO cute!!

Im telling you I LOVE Lucky!!:biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Those are great pictures, I love beach pictures.
View attachment 3622


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That looks like it would be a blast!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

dogs love beach! great pictures!


----------

